# webcam in browser



## YuryG (Aug 30, 2020)

I have simple webcam (actually, old phone on USB connection), which works as webcam in pwcview, but not in www/chromium nor in www/firefox.
May be some howto or advices on the topic?


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 30, 2020)

A quick search shows Video conferencing on FreeBSD -> Using a webcam on FreeBSD in web browsers.  Hope this helps.  Good luck!  EDIT In short: `pkg install webcamd v4l-utils v4l_compat` & `sysrc kld_list+=' cuse'` & `service webcamd enable`.  To enable without reboot, do `kldload cuse` & `service webcamd start`.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes, I've seen that page. No help in it unfortunately. I have working pwcview. But not detected camera device in browsers.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 30, 2020)

Well, v4l-utils is what I missed installing and now I have permissions problem.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 30, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Well, v4l-utils is what I missed installing and now I have permissions problem.


RTFM. `id paul`
_uid=1001(paul) gid=1001(paul) groups=1001(paul),0(wheel),5(operator),20(staff),44(video),68(dialer),69(network),145(webcamd)_


----------



## YuryG (Aug 30, 2020)

```
$ id yury
uid=1001(yury) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator),145(webcamd),1001(video),920(vboxusers)
```
Well, somehow after reboot (caused by severe Chromium crash) it works, although I've added myself to webcamd group previously.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 30, 2020)

You must logout & login again to apply that change...  A user's groups are applied at login.


----------

